# Sydney Blair Goldens



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would not buy a puppy from this breeder. Too many red flags for me.

They claim to do OFA clearances, but all their posted clearances are from Europe.

All of our Goldens have pedigrees that are known to be healthy and have good hip/elbow scores. They, themselves, are tested with the proper methods (we use OFA) and have good scores.

Their girl Gloryia, was bred just before she was 2, so it would have been impossible for her to have final OFA clearances. My understanding is that dogs residing in the United States must have clearances through OFA, PennHip or OVC (Canada) after 24 mths of age.

Their male, Roman, the stud of the upcoming litter, will not be 2 until May18, 2013, so he cannot have OFA final clearances yet. They list full foreign clearances for him. Whether the next litter has been bred yet or not I cannot tell. And they are offering his stud services to outside bitches, although he is not yet 2.

Their girl Kyra, will not be 2 until August, and they do not mention breeding her, but they have full foreign clearances listed for her. 

They do not show their dogs or do anything with them besides breeding, they depend on the championships of previous ancestors.

They are also pushing the line, that English Goldens are healthier than Americans which is not true. And the early neurological stimulation, is something I would expect almost all reputable breeders are doing or something similar. 

They do not mention how much a puppy is or have copies of their contract and health guarantee on their website.

I am sure some members can recommend reputable breeders in your area. Good luck with your puppy search.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry but I'm automatically on alert whenever I see that someone has imported dogs from Rus Pekos in Russia. They seem to be just one giant broker. The dogs don't usually carry the Rus Pekos kennel name but you can see from the history on K9data that Rus Pekos owned them at one time.

I also wonder why people that import these dogs don't just go and get clearances done on the dogs that they import HERE. 

Gloriya - Laskana Gloriya Gold - dob 7/2/2010 - website lists that she has heart, eye, and PRA clearances but no info on OFFA.org. It's possible that she has these clearances but the owner elected not to send the forms in. Also, according to k9data, the dog she is being bred to is a carrier of Icthyosis. I would ask to see copies of her current eye clearance, her heart clearance and both the genetic test results for PRA and Icthyosis.

BTW, Gloriya's mother, Renessans Karambolina is listed as HD-B (2) which is equivalent to Borderline dysplastic.

Kyra - YRA II. A Comitate Aureo - dob 8/25/11 - listed as HD-A, ED-0, eyes, heart, prcd-PRA clear and Icthyosis Carrier. Again, no info on OFFA.org. It's possible that she has these clearances but the owner elected not to send the forms in. Same advice as above - ask to see copies of all of those clearances/genetic test results.

Roman - Babelsbergi Cheese Cake - 5/18/11 - same as both of the girls above - ask to see copies of all of those clearances/genetic test results.

Obviously, Kyra and Roman are too young to have OFA Hip/Elbow final clearances but Gloriya is old enough and hasn't had her OFA rads done or if she has, she didn't pass and her owners chose to not release those results.

Her website states:


> All of our Goldens have pedigrees that are known to be healthy and have good hip/elbow scores. They, themselves, are tested with the proper methods (we use OFA) and have good scores.
> ...
> Eye health is very important. CERF is an eye registry that monitors eye health. We here at SidneyBlair Goldens test with CERF yearly.


Yet there are no listings with either OFA or CERF for any of these dogs - a discrepancy you can also ask her about.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I've been a member of this forum for four years and if Ragtym says you need to keep looking, then that's all I need to know.... Please check out the stickies on our board "Choosing a Breeder" education will be power for you not to be taken advantage of by an unethical breeder.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

@Ragtym,

Are the clearances that they list available on an open database similar to OFA?


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Millie'sMom said:


> @Ragtym,
> 
> Are the clearances that they list available on an open database similar to OFA?


No, not an open database. I did find Roman's and Kyra's original clearances from Hungary in a document that's online, both were:

Csípőizület (hip joint in Hungarian) - Mentes / Free A
Kőnyőkizűlet (elbow joint in Hungarian) - Mentes / Free

I searched CERF's database and OFA's database separately because sometimes CERF doesn't get listed by OFA. Neither one had any listings for these dogs.

As far as the genetic testing, the results can be listed on the OFA site for a fee. There is also the GoldenDNA.org that people can voluntarily list the prcd-PRA, GR-PRA1 and Icthyosis testing but there is no record of these dogs there either.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

It looks as if they are buying these dogs as adults with FCI clearances already done, which can be completed at a year, the same as in the UK. I would be asking why they only bought adults and why these dogs were for sale in the first place? They only appear to be breeding from them! Annef


----------



## nealf_2000 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your advice. We will be avoiding this breeder. I was so confused by the FCI certification that I didn't notice the other red-flags. 

A special thanks to Millie's Mom.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

nolefan said:


> I've been a member of this forum for four years and if Ragtym says you need to keep looking, then that's all I need to know.... Please check out the stickies on our board "Choosing a Breeder" education will be power for you not to be taken advantage of by an unethical breeder.


I actually didn't see Ragtyme suggest to "keep looking". I think the message was "verify"....


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

My wife and I recently lost our 13 year old American Golden, and began the search for a new companion. I also ran across the SidneyBlaire website, and had similar concerns and questions as the original poster nealf_2000. We also had a wonderful face-to-face with Sheila and Jon and the dogs, and my take on this breeder is very different than what is implied in many of the comments above. I am not a breeder, so please take my comments from that perspective.

We were interested in the European Goldens for a variety of reasons, and I looked at dozens of websites for this variety. Virtually all of these sites cite the two studies (AKC and UKC) comparing average longevity and health between American and European Goldens. MilliesMom wrote "They are also pushing the line, that English Goldens are healthier than Americans which is not true." Could you please cite the reference that contradicts these two studies? 

I did talk to Sheila about the OFA statement. The statement was poorly worded, and appears misleading. Sheila told me that all of the yearly eye CERF tests are submitted to OFA, and that the upcoming dogs will have heart certifications submitted to OFA. Hips on US bred adults will be either OFA or BVA when the dog are old enough. It's likely that the new certifications simply haven't been updated yet. I was informed that Gloriya's Icthyosis test came back Clear, and that is not yet updated in the database.

I spent many hours looking at pedigrees and k9data for many European dogs currently being used in US breeding programs. Many of these, including the SidneyBlaire breeding pair, are evaluated using the European FCI standard. The two SidneyBlaire dogs were bred, born, raised, shown to their championships, and evaluated using the standard European tests, at the ages specified by the standard. Some of the comments above IMPLY that European evaluations are somehow incorrect or not to be trusted. In a different post, I specifically asked if there was any reason to distrust FCI evaluations. Only Anne (Annef) replied, and she indicated that the FCI evaluations were comparable to OFA ratings. Otherwise, an argument could be made that no European Golden was suited for breeding... It would be simpler for everyone if there were a single dysplasia rating system employed by everyone. I'm not aware of any GRCA mandate or recommendation that indicates that all breeding Goldens be certified by OFA. Based on what I have read, I see no reason to criticize a breeder for accepting any of the several accepted hip evaluation protocols, including FCI, simply because it is not OFA. 

We had the opportunity to visit with Sheila and Jon and to talk about dogs, certifications, upbringing, breeding plans, etc. It is apparent to me that the breeders are just getting started in the breeding business (one finished litter another on the way). They selected top quality stock with the goal of breeding outstanding, healthy companion dogs. They told me that they do have plans to begin showing some of their dogs in the near future now that their children are old enough to allow them the time commitment to show, and they are actively looking for specific types and backgrounds for their breeding program. I was impressed with their breeding facility, their knowledge, and their commitment to their dogs. I was impressed with their kindness to know-nothings like my wife and me. We enjoyed our entire visit, and are looking forward to meeting with them again. Additionally, Sheila has been extremely responsive with email communication whenever I have questions or need information. Simply put, they are a class act and definitely highly recommended.

Like many of the breeders I researched, SidneyBlaire takes pre-whelping reservations for their litters (in this case, 3 male and 3 female). We started our search for puppies well into Gloriya's pregnancy, and the female reservations were all taken. Sheila did put us her "waiting list" and if there are more than 3 females (wife wants a lady...) we hope to bring one home. Otherwise, we will ask to be put on the next reservation list.

We have no concerns that have not been addressed by SidneyBlair Goldens. We are anxiously waiting for Gloriya's delivery and hoping for a bunch of females!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So the original post was done back in April and was noted that Glorya was having pups at that time and was bred under age of 2?? Did it not take? Or was this for this upcoming litter?? Confused now. Still would love to see this "breeder" do something with her dogs..obedience, CCA, therapy..something.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I would not buy from them. My opinion is that a hobby breeder starts with the hobby which is competition. Then they breed to get their next generation of prospects. 

They as you put it are in the breeding business. It also irks me beyond no end when people refer to goldens as "white", a genetic impossibility. European lines that have been imported to the US lately certainly seem skew to the very cream side of the color spectrum. But they are not and should not be and can not be white. But of course "white" is the hot fad right now so, if you start a business it is always good to have the hot item you can get top dollar for.

Personally, if I wanted to get a dog breed to the European standard, which I do find attractive and appreciate a well structured dog, I would be buying from Canada. There is large group of the breeders in the Onterio area have breed this style for decades. They have solid programs with champions they have put on their own dogs, they know their dogs and have longstanding relationships with European breeders from whom they import. 

It always makes me wonder if all these "new breeders" with a passion for British/European/English style goldens ever thought to look north of the border to find a mentor who has an understanding of these lines and years of experience who would be closer to their own time zone should a phone call be needed?

Honestly there was a single nail in the coffin for me when I read the website. It was this:
*"We had her bred with a Russian champion while she was still in Russia. She delivered 10 beautiful and healthy puppies for us in August of 2012 and she was a terrific mother!"*

They never even had time to live with her, bond with her or lover her before they got her in whelp! This is my own oppinion but, that smacks of breeding for money. She got to go through the import process pregnant.:doh:

About 90% of the profile pictures on their site are laying down, siting or standing in odd positions where you can not see the dog's structure. Those that are side views are not good to view structure either. So, being in the US and not knowing what their championships mean, I would have hoped for stacked (hand or free) photos that show obvious quality a champion should possess or maybe even a show win photo.

I really do hope they get out and show or do something with their dogs other than make puppies. I also hope they will OFFA clearance their US born dogs or all the dogs. We need more reputable breeders in it for the love of dogs, they just are not there yet in my opinion.

Best of luck to Ellisda1 and the future pup.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually the bitch was apparently bred very near her second birthday. According to the SidneyBlair breeder, DOB of the mom is 7/2/2010 and the first litter was 8/31/2012. Might be a few days short of two years, but you breed when they come into heat. Note that she was not bred by SidneyBlaire breeders but by the European breeder.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Gloriya "delivered 10 beautiful and healthy puppies for us in August of 2012 and she was a terrific mother!" 
Gloriya's birthdate is 7/2/2010. Puppies in August of 2012 seems like under 2 years old to me. Though I will grant it could have possibly occurred exactly on her birth day if she only carried them to 58 days. Normal gustation is considered 63 days with 58 days usually being early but still likely to be viable.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

LJack said:


> I would not buy from them. My opinion is that a hobby breeder starts with the hobby which is competition. Then they breed to get their next generation of prospects.
> 
> They as you put it are in the breeding business. It also irks me beyond no end when people refer to goldens as "white", a genetic impossibility. European lines that have been imported to the US lately certainly seem skew to the very cream side of the color spectrum. But they are not and should not be and can not be white. But of course "white" is the hot fad right now so, if you start a business it is always good to have the hot item you can get top dollar for.
> 
> ...


The k9data shows the bitch in a stack.

Not quite sure why you reacted so strongly about White Goldens. There in nothing on the SidneyBlaire site mentioning white. The majority of the European (based on the k9data photos) are in fact described as cream, not white, which is how the SidneyBlair Goldens are described. It also seems to me that a Canadian Cream or a European Cream is simply a matter of preference. If you look at the pedigrees of top Canadian dogs, European stock is very close to the front of these dogs. And genetic distance is not necessarily a bad thing... Don't know if it's true or not, but I've been informed that getting a European dog Championed is substantially more difficult than it is for an American or Canadian, and that rating should reflect positively on the quality of the dog's structure.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

ellisda1 said:


> Don't know if it's true or not, but I've been informed that getting a European dog Championed is substantially more difficult than it is for an American or Canadian, and that rating should reflect positively on the quality of the dog's structure.


Actually, the European championships are easier.



annef said:


> Champion certs are much easier to win in Europe as they have a champions class which means that once a dog has won its title (CAC's)it competes in the champions class and dogs that have not won a CAC do not compete against champions Annef


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

European is not harder, UK Champions are quite a bit harder as the winner of the CC is competing against all the dogs of their gender even the champions. 

White is repeatedly referenced in the site here are the quotes...

"Gloriya is extremely loving and obedient. She is very *white*! Her coat is beautiful and lays flat."

"Kyra is a beautiful Golden with a decidedly feminine appearance.  She is a wonderful size - not too big and not too small. She has a lovely head-set and muzzle and a beautiful thick, *white* coat which has little to no wave. And those deep chocolate brown eyes will just melt your heart! "

"Piper is our newest girl. She was imported from Romania. She is possibly the sweetest girl ever! From the minute she arrived, she was immediately comfortable in her new surroundings. She shows lots of love and affection and is very obedient. And she is absolutely stunning! She has the *whitest* coat we've ever seen! 

"English Goldens are known as English Cream Golden Retriever, English-Type Golden Retriever, British Golden Retriever, or *White Golden Retriever*."

You are correct there is a better stacked picture for Gloriya on K9Data that was link by Elena Ponomareva, I am guessing from Russia. The owners now have not posted this or any other quality stacked photo to thier site.

As far as dogs in a pedigree, the pedigree is never more important than the dog. The top show dogs across the world have siblings who are pets because they should not be bred. They have that same pedigree as their top winning siblings, the difference is in the quality of the individual dogs. Also, if you look far enough back even the sad puppymill mommas will have champions back there.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

ellisda1 said:


> Note that she was not bred by SidneyBlaire breeders but by the European breeder.


At SidneyBlaire request as they state on thier website, "We had her bred with a Russian champion while she was still in Russia." 

By that same reasoning I could send a 12 month old girl ("you breed them when they come in heat") to a stud dog have her bred and say the other breeder did it.:doh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, I believe the GRCA COE recommends that any hip or elbow clearance that you breed on is done after or on 24 months of age.... So a bitch bred before she turns two has been bred underage. Also, if you live in the US, your dogs should have accepted US clearances. Additionally, there are genetic tests for two forms of PRA and icthyosis which should also be done...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

It seems to me that "you breed when they come into heat" is caring about the money and not the dogs. Without clearances BEFORE they are bred they demonstrate that health does not matter to them. Without the clearances, you are essentially willing to bred unhealthy dogs because you have not determined that they aren't. Greeders.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

ellisda1 said:


> I spent many hours looking at pedigrees and k9data for many European dogs currently being used in US breeding programs. Many of these, including the SidneyBlaire breeding pair, are evaluated using the European I'm not aware of any GRCA mandate or recommendation that indicates that all breeding Goldens be certified by OFA.


The recommendation is that dogs used for breeding and living in the USA have clearances from OFA or in the case of hips PennHip.

Copied from the GRCA website:

*The following reports are acceptable for dogs residing in the U.S.:*

Hips – a report from the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) or PennHIP at 24 months of age or older. Since PennHIP results are not automatically published, these results should be recorded in an approved online database as described above.
Elbows – a report from the OFA at 24 months of age or older.
Hearts – a report from a Diplomat of the American College of Veterinary Internal Medicine (Cardiology), at 12 months of age or older. Report should be recorded in an approved online database as described above.
Eyes – a report from a Diplomat of the American College of Veterinary Ophthalmology. Examinations should be done within 12 months prior to a breeding, and results should be recorded in an approved online database as described above.
Dogs that produce offspring should continue to have ophthalmology examinations on a yearly basis for their lifetime, and if the findings permit recertification, the results should continue to be recorded in an approved online database.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Roman and Kyra are ichthyosis carriers...


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

On RKF (Russian) Championships.

A Russian Jr. Ch title (RusJunCh) title is earned in one of four ways:

To be eligible for the title of Russian Junior Champion, these dogs must have obtained: 
1. 4 JunCAC obtained under 3 different judges at the National All-Russian Dog Show “Federation Champion” or National Regional Dog Show “Candidate to Federation Champion” 
2. 3 JunCAC obtained under 3 different judges if one JunCAC is obtained at the International CACIB Show or at National All Russian Dog Show “RKF Champion” 
3. 2 JunCAC obtained under 2 different judges during 1 year at the Eurasia Dog Show. 
4. 1 JunCAC obtained at the International Dog Show “ Russia” Best junior male and best junior female.

As far as I can tell, there does not need to be any other competition present - a dog can win a JunCAC if the judge feels that they are of "Excellent" quality and they win the Junior class. To get the title, they must win a different number of JunCAC depending on what "type" of show they win at. 

A Russian Ch (RusCh) can be obtained by:
1) 6 САС, which have been obtained from 6 different judges at the National all-Russian dog show “Champion of the Federation” or at National regional Dog Show “Candidate for the Champion of the Federation”. 
2) 4 САС , which have been obtained from 4 different judges (one CAC must be obtained at the International CACIB Show or at National all-Russian Dog Show “RKF Champion”) 
3) 3 САС, which have been obtained from 3 different judges + Russian Junior Champion Certificate. 
4) 2 САС which have been obtained at the Eurasia Dog Show from 2 different judges, during one year. 5) 1 CAC which have been obtained at the International dog show “Russia” (Best male and best female with CACIB and «Champion of the RKF» certificate). 

CAC's in Russia can be awarded to the 1st place winners of any of the adult classes in both sexes.

So, it looks like it is completely possible for a dog in Russia to complete a RusJunCh and a RusCh without ever going up against another dog.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for the information. Based on the above, it seems that a RusJunCh and RusCh could possibly see a total of only three different judges during their entire campaign. Is this correct? Is this specific for RusChampions only, or also applicable to other European championships? I know nothing about showing, and less about showing in Russia. How likely is it that a dog could get both championships without competition? I have no Russian, but is there a straightforward way to review a Russian dog's show career and see what shows, judges, competitors, and results it obtained?

Thanks for the excellent information.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

ellisda1 said:


> Thanks so much for the information. Based on the above, it seems that a RusJunCh and RusCh could possibly see a total of only three different judges during their entire campaign. Is this correct? Is this specific for RusChampions only, or also applicable to other European championships? I know nothing about showing, and less about showing in Russia. How likely is it that a dog could get both championships without competition? I have no Russian, but is there a straightforward way to review a Russian dog's show career and see what shows, judges, competitors, and results it obtained?
> 
> Thanks for the excellent information.


You're welcome!  I think it may be even lower than three. One of the options for the RusJunCh requires that the dog receive a JunCAC at an FCI International show. If that same dog were to later win a CAC at another FCI International show, I believe they would become a RusCh. I think that this is probably the hardest way to achieve the title though because there are usually more competititors at the International shows. There are a also couple of shows that they offer where the winners of the Male/Female Junior classes automatically become RusJunCh and the winners of Best Male/Female (from the "adult" classes) automatically become RusCh.

Using Gloriya as an example, she won her class (or was Best Junior Female) at least 4 times. That gave her the 4 JunCAC's needed for the RusJunCh title. Then she won 3 more classes (3 more CAC's) and that qualified her for her RusCh under option 3.

Russia awards JunCAC's to the Junior male/female class winners but also can award CAC's to the winners of each of the other 3 classes. Other countries only award 2 CAC's total per breed. They go to the Best Male and Best Female in the breed. Therefore, it may be a little bit easier to get a Russian title simply because there are more opportunities for it per show (earn a first place in one of 3 classes to get a CAC vs beating all other class winners to get it).

This is just for the Russian titles. Each country does it a little differently. Some countries have a specific time span and/or a minimum age for receiving the CAC's.

For example:

Austria (FCI)

At least 4 CACs are needed in either the Intermediate Class (15-24 months), the Open Class (from 15 months) or the Champion Class under 3 different judges. Between the first and the last CAC there must be a time-span of one year.​ 
Austrian Junior Champion​ This title is awarded to a dog/bitch that three times was Best Junior.​ 
Denmark (FCI)​ A dog must win 3 or more CACs in either the Junior Class (9-18 months), the Intermediate Class (15-24 months) or the Open Class (from 15 months) under minimum 3 different judges. The last CAC must be gained after the dog/bitch has reached the age of 18 months.​ Dogs owned and registered in Denmark, Estonia, Finland, Israel, Norway, Russia and Sweden can be made Danish champion by gaining 1 CAC at a Danish show, provided they are national champion in one of the countries mentioned.

Finding show results for Russia is difficult. I know, I've tried!  I have found some results for some big shows but nothing for smaller shows. I have been unable to find anything definitive on whether or not it is possible to get those Championships without competition and I've looked at several different countries requirements for CAC's. The ones I've looked at do not mention competition, only placements and ratings. Personally I believe if there is no competition necessary, it could be quite easy to get the titles if a person went to small shows with only 1 or 2 other entries.

Hope this all makes sense to you - it's a very different system than the AKC.

BTW, all this information is based on personal research. I've never shown in an FCI country so I might be wrong about some of it. If someone has shown in an FCI country wants to chime in and correct me, please do! ​


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Different countries have different rules although shows are run under FCI rules. Judges can withhold the CAC if they think that the quality of the dog is not good enough. Entries are generally smaller than in the UK but to give you an example I recently judged 68 bitches in Belgium.Annef


----------



## Jennylin (Apr 17, 2014)

I wish I would have read about this breeder before I bought a puppy from them.We have a puppy that came out of the Gloria/roman litter in Aug.2013.The puppy was very shy,timid.We have been taking it to training and the have told us to contact the breeder because the dog is showing dominance with or 3 year old daughter.The dog lounged at her face and bit her a week ago.When I called them they no longer breed and have sold all of their stock as they called it.I was told to sell it online.I have taken the puppy to a pet rescue.They will find it a home with no children.I have had several goldenseal and kept them until they were old and gray.This dog does not act like any golden I have ever seen.It does not like dogs,toddlers,and does not care if you love on it or not.I am writing this so everyone that loves this breed and be on the lookout for puppies this way.Goldens are not loners who are timid and shy.Please if you breed these animals make sure that if they are to keep them a little longer to make sure they do not have other problems.With that said thank you


----------



## Cedargirl (Sep 27, 2014)

We, too, got a male puppy from SidneyBlair's August 2013 litter. Like JennyLin, our dog was standoffish, skittish and shy. He reared back to any contact with his head, noticed by our vet at his first visit 3 days after we got him. He went through 2 different obedience trainers, including one behavioral specialist. He was out of control, going crazy at times. He was in the ICU 3 times for uncontrollable diarrhea. After a year, we have a final diagnosis of stress related colitis and he is on Prozac. He is now a totally different dog. Oh, and he was cryptorchid too, needless to say, he has cost us a fortune on top of what we already paid for him. We contacted Sheila early on and attempted to surrender him back and were informed they had gotten rid of their dogs and were moving. Beware though, the sire and dam are with other breeders, so they are likely still going to be bred.


----------



## Tobydaddy (Sep 28, 2014)

I am the owner of one of the Golden pups from Sydney Blair Golden's and she has recently sold all of her stock. It's my understanding that Laskana Gloriya Gold is now being bred by Hillsong Golden's in Austin Texas. Appears she has had a recent litter. I would highly recommend that you avoid purchasing any of her litter based on a number of issues with her last litter in 2013 (two earlier post describe known issues). The sire of our Golden was Babelsbergi Cheese Cake (Roman) and is now owned by Deer Creek English Golden Retreivers in Iowa. Again, I would recommend that you avoiding purchasing any of his offspring. Our Golden has had major behavior issues, aggressive (bit a vet technician and my wife), he was cryptorchid, had major intestinal issues and numerous trips to the ER, and is now is medicated to treat his behavioral issues. Obviously it has cost us a small fortune in the past 10 months, not including the cost to purchase. This is our 4th Golden and I've never seen anything like this in any of our previous pets.


----------



## Jennylin (Apr 17, 2014)

I wish there was a way to stop the breeding of these 2 Goldens


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting Hillside goldens and Deer Creek english Goldens names, Tobydaddy, so that possibly if someone does a google search they will find your post and warning. For those that read the whole thread and felt that Sydney Blair was being wrongly judged---- seems that perhaps selling her stock tells that tale clearly enough. That's the problem w/folks who just start breeding and aren't in the fancy at all in any way, they come and go and leave sad stories behind.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jennylin said:


> I wish I would have read about this breeder before I bought a puppy from them.We have a puppy that came out of the Gloria/roman litter in Aug.2013.The puppy was very shy,timid.We have been taking it to training and the have told us to contact the breeder because the dog is showing dominance with or 3 year old daughter.The dog lounged at her face and bit her a week ago.When I called them they no longer breed and have sold all of their stock as they called it.I was told to sell it online.I have taken the puppy to a pet rescue.They will find it a home with no children.I have had several goldenseal and kept them until they were old and gray.This dog does not act like any golden I have ever seen.It does not like dogs,toddlers,and does not care if you love on it or not.I am writing this so everyone that loves this breed and be on the lookout for puppies this way.Goldens are not loners who are timid and shy.Please if you breed these animals make sure that if they are to keep them a little longer to make sure they do not have other problems.With that said thank you





Cedargirl said:


> We, too, got a male puppy from SidneyBlair's August 2013 litter. Like JennyLin, our dog was standoffish, skittish and shy. He reared back to any contact with his head, noticed by our vet at his first visit 3 days after we got him. He went through 2 different obedience trainers, including one behavioral specialist. He was out of control, going crazy at times. He was in the ICU 3 times for uncontrollable diarrhea. After a year, we have a final diagnosis of stress related colitis and he is on Prozac. He is now a totally different dog. Oh, and he was cryptorchid too, needless to say, he has cost us a fortune on top of what we already paid for him. We contacted Sheila early on and attempted to surrender him back and were informed they had gotten rid of their dogs and were moving. Beware though, the sire and dam are with other breeders, so they are likely still going to be bred.





Tobydaddy said:


> I am the owner of one of the Golden pups from Sydney Blair Golden's and she has recently sold all of her stock. It's my understanding that Laskana Gloriya Gold is now being bred by Hillsong Golden's in Austin Texas. Appears she has had a recent litter. I would highly recommend that you avoid purchasing any of her litter based on a number of issues with her last litter in 2013 (two earlier post describe known issues). The sire of our Golden was Babelsbergi Cheese Cake (Roman) and is now owned by Deer Creek English Golden Retreivers in Iowa. Again, I would recommend that you avoiding purchasing any of his offspring. Our Golden has had major behavior issues, aggressive (bit a vet technician and my wife), he was cryptorchid, had major intestinal issues and numerous trips to the ER, and is now is medicated to treat his behavioral issues. Obviously it has cost us a small fortune in the past 10 months, not including the cost to purchase. This is our 4th Golden and I've never seen anything like this in any of our previous pets.



I hope that all three of you will contact the two breeders that have the sire and dam now and let them know about the temperment problems your puppies had. They won't help you I'm sure, but they should be informed. Whether they care or not is a different story.


----------



## Tobydaddy (Sep 28, 2014)

*Roman & Gloria*

I did inform the current owners of Roman (Deer Creek English Golden Retrievers - Wellman IA) that our pup (Toby) was Cryptorchid and had a number of other health and behavior issues. Their responded to my e-mail and she said she had no idea of of his pups had this problem. They have two males and have 4 litters due in November 2014, two of them are to Roman. I wish their was a way to notify the new perspective owners but I at least notified the current owner of our issues.

As for Gloria (currently owned by Hillsong Goldens, Austin Tx.), I posted the issue we had with her litter and have not seen a response but it's still up on their Facebook page. 

With all Toby and his parents we have been through, we still provide him with all the love and attention. He may turn out to be a great companion, it's still a work in progress at 14 months.


----------



## Jennylin (Apr 17, 2014)

I also contacted the 2 breeders last night and got nothing back.I wish people buying we're aware also.We could not keep our puppy because she hates small children.I just wish these dogs were not being bred


----------



## Jennylin (Apr 17, 2014)

I also heard back this evening from the breeder that has The Sire.The said they will watch for these issues.I have not heard from the owner of the dame


----------



## Cedargirl (Sep 27, 2014)

*Sidney Blair Goldens sire Roman and dam Gloriya*

As of this writing, messages to the current owners were removed from their Facebook pages after they 'thanked' us for letting them know of the issues with these pups. We can only hope that someone looking for a puppy searches for these names and finds this information. So sad.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

What a shame - kudos to those that have stepped up for their pups and gone to bat for them with treatment, training etc.


----------

